# Unknown board attached to Lionel Steam sounds- LGB?



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
I have found a bunch of circuit boards attached together, I know the green one is a Lionel Steam sound unit


































My questions are:

-What do the other two boards do- one has a potentiometer attached- LGB?
-Does the Lionel board burn up if connected to regular analogue control?
-Is there a way of using the Lionel unit at all e.g. chuff sound?

I suspect that they do not work together, maybe that is why there were removed.

Many Thanks,
Alec.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My guess is the smaller one is an adjustable power supply, perhaps an amp... it has a full wave bridge rectifier, a 35 v cap for filtering the raw DC, and 2 transistors, or possibly one of them is an LM7800 series regulator, the one with the heat sink is the output. Please try to read the numbers on the transistor Q2... look for something like LM7812 or similar. 

So that's the simple board. The long board with 2 nice chunks of aluminum and 4 transistors is probably a motor controller of some sort... 

Greg


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Greg, the transistor is a LM383T. 

Thanks for your help, 
Alec.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Seven watt audio power amplifier.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Many Thanks, that makes sense, the potentiometer is for volume then.

Alec.


----------

